# Do feral pigs and coyotes get along?



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

With the feral pig population getting out of control and also with the increase in coyote numbers, I'm wondering if these two species would clash. Would coyotes prey upon the young and weaker piglets? Are feral pigs and coyotes mortal enemies? Seems like this would tend to control pig numbers at least a little bit. Hunters and CPL holders will still have to do our part.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Taking into account that they really don't compete for habitat or food, I'd say they would co-habitat. I can't see a yote going against a sow for a piglette. They more than likely live along with out bother each other, kinda like deer and wolves do in the UP..OOPS, bad example.:yikes:


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

WinMag said:


> With the feral pig population getting out of control and also with the increase in coyote numbers, I'm wondering if these two species would clash. Would coyotes prey upon the young and weaker piglets? Are feral pigs and coyotes mortal enemies? Seems like this would tend to control pig numbers at least a little bit. Hunters and CPL holders will still have to do our part.


The piglets will be pray items for sure. Hogs and coyote's of course share many food items so that sort of competition will occur. But, I'm sure both are here to stay. As for being mortal enemies. I don't think hogs get along with anything. :lol:

ATB


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

They get along so well that coyotes will have feral pigs over for dinner.


----------

